# Can you feel implantation? x



## butterfly275 (May 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,


We have an appointment with a new clinic in April but anted to give ttc a good go before going!
We used the Clearblue fertility monitor and had a healthy diet etc and we both took the recommended\
supplements to help motility and count.  I am now on day 21 after my high and peak were at days 17 & 18.
I know our chances are incredibly slim but I have a funny feeling in my abdomen.  The only way I can describe it is fizzy
and slightly crampy.  Could this be implantation?
I'm probably clutching at straws.


Love and best wishes to everyone TTC.


Butterfly


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Butterfly, we went through treatment, and I tested early due to excessive cramping pains, I was sure AF was going to rear her head.... but nope, all the pains were due to implantation and my tubes having a long earned rest!

Really hoping its good news for you.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes, I would definitely say you can feel implantation!  About 4 or 5 days after ET, I had a very strong pain in my lower-right pelvic area that went from the front, round the side, and through my back.  It was really uncomfortable and freaked me out a bit.  I now believe that this was our embies implanting    Lots of ladies report similar pains and niggles and also cramping, so it does seem possible.  Best of luck


----------



## butterfly275 (May 14, 2009)

Hi Sheilaweb and Spooh,


Thanks guys so much for your messages!


I am sat here with these funny feelings and trying so so hard not to think about it!


When you are hoping so much though you can't help yourself can you!


Still got 9 days before I can test though so I need to get a grip.


Congratulations and all best wishes to you both,


I'll let you know


Butterfly xx


----------

